# HELP Please



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Might sound a little stupid..........but...... 
when does a period run from?

SORRY if this is going to be too much information   but need some advice.

When does a period count from, Im supposed to be starting clomid on day 2 of my cycle, I have been spotting (dark blood) for two days, but not enough to use any sanitary protection.

Is this day two, or is it only when your in full flow!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I always count day 2 from the first full day of a bleed. I would start your clomid in the morning as you have had 2 days of spotting now  

So count day 2 as tomorrow 

hope this helps



love
suzie  x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks very much suzie.

Was asking my DH! And he was just looking at me blankly!

Needed advice from the experts!

Thanks again


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

no prob 

when you know you test date , post on the clomid 2ww thread and i will add you to the list 

 

suzie xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Day 1 of your period isn't until FULL FLOW occurs - spotting DOESN'T COUNT as the 1st day of your period eg Monday spotting, Tuesday full flow (day 1), Wedneday (day 2, take Clomid)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to reiterate what the others have already said, you should ignore any spotting and only count cycle day 1 as full flow "red" bleeding...but wanted to add that if this "proper" bleeding starts after about 3pm then you would count the following day as cd1 eg...

Monday...spotting
Tuesday...full flow bleeding starts 3.30pm
Wednesday...cycle day 1
Thursday...cycle day 2 & start clomid

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Right now I understand. 

None of that was explained to me!

Thank you so much....wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Minxy,

I have just seen your ticker tape.  1 day to embie transfer.  I just wanted to wish you luck and  .  Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi heavenly,
Wanna be my cycle buddy this month?
I'm starting my clomid tonight (very soon) as I am CD2 today.  I usually get a light 1st day then a heavish 2nd day - it all gets a bit complicated esp for you ladies who only get spotting. Ahhhh I should have been a man  

Well, good luck.  Jo x

PS is this your 1st go at clomid? im starting 4th lot.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Beathag said:


> Day 1 of your period isn't until FULL FLOW occurs - spotting DOESN'T COUNT as the 1st day of your period eg Monday spotting, Tuesday full flow (day 1), Wedneday (day 2, take Clomid)


I aked my gp about this and was told that some women have such light bleeds which they think is spotting for a few days and it can be a period , so if i had a light bleed/spotting for a couple of days then to start the clomid i was on



love
suzie xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Im all confused now!! 

This is going to be my forth day of spotting its never usually like this!

Probably because its on my mind so much I've messed up my own cycle.

I think I will give my GP a call later, see what he says.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

That is a tad wierd, have you rang the doc yet?

You could be pg already?! could be implantation bleeding possibly  

Jo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello.

I have a similar query. I'm due to start Clomid on day 2 of my next cycle but the last 3/ 4 cycles have been like this:-

Days 1, 2 and 3 has been really dark, old looking blood with clots but quite a light flow
Day 4 more normal
Days 5,6,7 and 8 have been extremely heavy and very painful

Sorry if that was a bit too descriptive. As my cycles seem a bit odd, do you think I should still take the Clomid on day 2?

Thanks for any advice.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

I rang the doc, he said that you should count the 1st day of your cycle when you have a full bleed, don't count the spotting.

My cycle is so random, it just does what ever it feels like, 30 days, 40, 50, 60, who knows!!!

I never usually have this though.

Not pregnant, I know that.

Rosie, I know what you mean, 4 days of horrid dark blood, not a "proper" period.

The doctor said, it doesn't really matter if you start on day 2 or 3, it doesn't make a huge difference.
Frustrating, as its taken 6months to get on clomid, and I cant take one yet!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Heavenlyharry, I know what you mean, I suspected PCOS over a year ago and was on the 3 month wait for my appointment when I became pregnant. Unfortunately there was no heartbeat at the 1st scan and we lost the baby. Now even the wit for the start of my next cycle seems like an eternity.

Thanks for your advice. I'll see what my next period is like and gage when I should start taking it.

Rosie. xxx


----------

